# Pomona Docks, Salford - May 2013



## PaulPowers (May 27, 2013)

I had finished my work for the day and the route home was diverted due to the M62 being shut so I decided that as I was in the area and hadn't seen a report from the docks for quite a while that I would pay the utility tunnel a visit 

A little History;







> Seven terminal docks were constructed for the opening of the Manchester Ship Canal
> 
> Four small docks were located on the south side of the canal near Cornbrook, within the Borough of Stretford and named Pomona Docks No.1, No.2, No.3 and No.4
> 
> ...






Moving the large steel plate covering the entrance I was greeted with a smell of stale water, I dropped down and immediately sank into knee deep mud, the wellies just didn't cut it this is wader territory but it was to late to worry about that now

the tunnel ran off in both directions so I set off in to the mud



















Sadly 90% of my pictures blurred from my tripod slowly sinking into the mud so I guess a return visit will be on the cards


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2013)

Dude, you really do suffer for your art! That looks grim! 
Excellent bit of history, and still photos most of us would be proud of! Keep em coming!


----------



## TeeJF (May 28, 2013)

Cracking stuff PP!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Look forward to your return visit.


----------



## donnylass (Jun 7, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------

